# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.01 - MT6261 CPU supported

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.01 released* 
.MediaTek MT6261 CPU supported
Supported Operations:
Read Info / Check
Write Flash
Read Flash
Format FS
Repair Security 
.MT625A, MT6260 support improved
Support latest FlashLoaders
Improved Format FS procedure 
.Other
FlashID database updated
FlashLoaders updated
Some bugfixes  
- Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Test report: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Important:*
- *Smart-Card should be updated to version 01.28* !
- Only users with active (renewed) Support can update Smart-Card to v01.28
- Yes, we understand that many people have tested Chinese-Miracle-2 (Test Version) and they have reported bugs ans problems.
So we have extended support period (+ 1.5 months) for users who have 30 days ago expired support. 
- Use latest DongleManager to update your Smart-Card firmware: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to check your Support period status:*
- Run Infinity-Box Shell: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Login to Support Area
- You will see your Support period status     *How to renew your Support period:*
- Read Instruction: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Logn to your IOS (Infinity Online Service) account: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Go to menu `Products` -> `Software activations` -> `Main Infinity-Box 1 year updates/support`
- Enter your main Infinity-Box S/N and click to `Ok`
- Support Renew price is 120 Infinity-Credits: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Test reports:*
- Please post test reports (operation log text) with Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.00 in current thread or here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## مازن مارش

thanks

----------


## ferfcwwer

merci

----------

